# Struggles and Support > Medication >  >  Ativan (Lorazepam)

## Anxiety Space

_(Wikipedia; Drugs.com; MedlinePlus)_
Common brand names: Ativan and Temesta.

Ativan is approved by the US Food and Drug Administration to treat the following disorders:
Acute Anxiety disordersAnxiety associated with depressive symptoms (oral)Initial treatment of status epilepticus (injection)

In addition it is commonly used 'off-label' (which means that it is not formally approved by the US FDA but has shown good anecdotal efficacy in treating the disorder) for the following disorders:
Social Anxiety DisorderInsomniaMuscle spasmsAlcohol withdrawalPanic disorder

----------


## Total Eclipse

Ativan has been the only thing that has helped my high levels of anxiety. I've also noticed if the bat of anxiety is also having a low depressive effect that ativan will take both of them away.

----------


## compulsive

Lorazapam is the only thing that did anything to me. Unfortunately it stopped working in about a month. I tried a few other benzos, xanax I got a bad rash for using it for one day and it did nothing, and another one which gave me this weird feeling when i initially started ( my body was saying don't take this!) , but i continued to take it and im not really sure if it was any more than a placebo.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Lorazapam is the only thing that did anything to me. Unfortunately it stopped working in about a month. I tried a few other benzos, xanax I got a bad rash for using it for one day and it did nothing, and another one which gave me this weird feeling when i initially started ( my body was saying don't take this!) , but i continued to take it and im not really sure if it was any more than a placebo.




Sorry, I just saw this post -- but question; what mg where you on? I used to have terrible sleeping, and added it to my pill box nightly (at 0.5 mg) and I was asleep within 30 minutes -- for the first few weeks at first I didn't realize what changed and then I realized the Ativan.

----------

